# Rare shift knob ?



## mikemerkury (Feb 8, 2012)

Is this shift knob a real Pontiac option or after market ?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

after market


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Aftermarket.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

as far as I know, the original wood knobs had the shift pattern on them.


----------



## mikemerkury (Feb 8, 2012)

Did anyone ever see one before ?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

mikemerkury said:


> Did anyone ever see one before ?






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

....... YEP!!!!....Didn't like running aftermarket knobs cause the set screw to tighten them in place would mess up threads on shifter.. 

:shutme..LES


----------



## mikemerkury (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info Les. Known manufacturer and value ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Unknown MFGR. Value probably $5 or so.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

mikemerkury said:


> Thanks for the info Les. Known manufacturer and value ?


Probably made in the 60's so your guess is as good as mine on the Manufacturer. Maybe 10 bucks unless you put it on ebay and find the right 2 guys that just have to have it for there GTO collection then who knows maybe a little more. Les..:cheers


----------

